# Updating lighting in livingroom - what to put above fireplace in old house?



## alisanke (Mar 3, 2012)

We installed recessed lights in livingroom. Now we are not sure what to put above the fireplace and would appreciate feedback and ideas. Our TV is next to the fireplace (that decision has been made). We wanted to get rid of the old candlestick lights, but it will cost us extra money due to wiring codes. We could put something more modern in their place or pay the extra to get rid of them all together. Then would we need to get a larger picture? Any other ideas of what we could do with the space? Investing in expensive artwork is not in the budget now. Thanks for your ideas!


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

The brass matches the FP doors. What is it that you don't like about them?
You could try and sell them on CL and use the money towards the new
lamps.

Personally I like them a lot, they're classic and timeless; I would
not get rid of them. 

Have you thought about just buying shades for them?

here's mine with shades, it's brass and the shades are a bronze
color -- in the photo the shades look lighter because they're lit.

try them with shades before trashing them.


----------



## alisanke (Mar 3, 2012)

Shades is a great suggestion. I will give that a try.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Yes, try it...it's an inexpensive fix and it will look good too...
the nice thing about the candle lamps with shades is that it goes
with everything. My den is informal, but they look good in the informal
setting...
Our daughter has them in her formal living room over her FP and
they look good there as well...

If you do try it, please post a pic of it.

daughters LR with brass candle stick lights with shades.


----------

